# Modelo 030



## pseudonoma (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

Ok... so after getting four very different opinions (one from Agencia, one from my Gestion, one from an other Tax consultant, and one from another consultant), I'm now very confused.

Does anyone know what the correct date to put on the Modelo 030 (Spain) to declare your foreign tax domicile, and thus that you are not resident in Spain? Agencia said 01/01/2022, my gestion said the date I left spain i.e. 20/05/22, the other consultant said 01/01/2022, and the other consultant... 20/05/22.

Naturally, at a 50/50 ratio, dont know the correct approach now. I would assume the correct one is the one from Agencia (he actually insisted this is the correct one)

Anyone has an idea? Or anyone that actually submitted it before?

Thanks in advance


----------

